# Copiadora Konica Minolta di2510 error co 500



## andijamith (May 14, 2013)

sale error co 500 y al resetear se le da 3 y luego 00000000 y sale 
code:00x00b00 luego se apaga si alguien me puede ayudar de antemano le agradesco


----------



## solaris8 (May 14, 2013)

el problema puede estar en el fusor, o el termico. revisa tensiones y temperaturas


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2013)

*Konica Minolta di2510 error co 500*


----------



## franc0 (May 15, 2013)

puede ser error de fusor primero resetea la maquen modo de servicio, si no da asi pues el error esta en la temperatura problemas con el termistor


----------

